# Black Friday - TFM



## Erica (23/11/17)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## DizZa (23/11/17)

*The Flavour Mill bringing you the best deals this Black Friday weekend!*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (23/11/17)

Please can you explain the 40% thing? 
Is is 40% on top of the 20% on Cap for example? 40% off on which variants? Other than the ones already on 20 or 10%? Very confusing?
It says shop now?

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## DizZa (23/11/17)

Hi Rudi 

So how it will work is as follows:

400 products will be marked down with 40%, the 10% - 25% will be remainder of products. 
Or our whole shop will be discounted from 10% - 40% with a guaranteed 400 different products at 40% discount. 

Hope that clears it up?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (23/11/17)

DizZa said:


> Hi Rudi
> 
> So how it will work is as follows:
> 
> ...



OK got it, thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

